# What have you learnt in the last year?



## buzzy

A year after what happened in Florida, what have you learnt?
I've learnt a few things.

Always look through the peephole before opening doors to stangers.
Never ever lend people money, even if you trust them. (Sounds harsh, but its true :-\)
No drug, No person, Nothing in the world is more important that my wife.
Bluelight has given me some amazing friends, that i hope i'll stay in touch with for a very very long time.
-buzzy
[ 28 October 2002: Message edited by: buzzy ]


----------



## bagpuss

Never power-up an electric toothbrush BEFORE it is in your mouth. Especially if there is a freshly squeezed premium-sized dollap of toothpaste on the end...


----------



## Dagny

A fucking year, eh buzzy?  That's just insanity to me, but even at its worst this year has been highly educational for me.
-I learned to never borrow money from your friends, no matter how much they trust you.   
-No matter how much you think you know, there is always a way of looking at the world that can change your mind.
-Self-control takes a lot more work than you would think.
-Waking up the morning after the worst day of your life is an amazing feeling.
-Don't ever take for granted the act of brushing your teeth!  It's one of lifes greatest luxuries.
-When helping other women undress to use the bathroom you will form a bond not easily broken with them!
-Friendships can be strengthened or weakened in such a short time.
-It's okay to have to depend entirely on other people for a short time, but you'd better have the right people in your life when it comes.
-Self-confidence is a precious thing.
-Until last year I had truly overestimated the problems I've had in this life.  A mistake I do not plan on making again.
-Hopelessness is one of the most tragic things, and those who have experienced it will learn so much but never be able to forget the way it hurts.
-Nothing in life is more important than the people you love.
-This board, for better or worse, has given me choices that I would never have had otherwise.  Whether I chose wisely or not, I will forever be grateful.  
I love you buzzy.  You and that wonderful wife of yours.  Whatever happens, don't stop being a part of my life, okay?


----------



## liquidocean

The last year has taught me lessons that have humbled me.
- Life is finite.  Choose how you spend your years wisely.
- If you find love, stick with it.  Life is too short to chase an impossible dream.
- Hopefully those you have known for a long time are good people, because then you can be pretty sure you can trust them completely.
-  Like Stevie Nicks says, women will come and they will go.  Like i say, good friends are forever.
- It may never be too late to make amends for you, but i may be too late for the other person.  Some things are better left irreversible.
- Some things are too important to dilly-dally.  If a person can't come to a coherent decision, they should be maneuvered around.  Some people like to indulge in hesitancy and anticipation.  They are stealing your time.
- I will never accomplish all the things i have set out to do.  I must spend the rest of my time and life doing what i really value.
- I learned i want to be a father.
- I have learned that a just person serves their network.
- I have learned that all beautiful things are fragile and fleeting.  Even those things you desperately try to cling on to.  They are better left sinking to the bottom of the infinite ocean.
- There is nothing sure in this world.  The appropriate response to the chaos of the world is a changing relativistic stance.
- I have learned to grab love where i can, seize the moment, forgive myself and everyone in my spiritual vicinity, and give praise and gratitude for being blessed with the gift of life.
Sometimes


----------



## Cdcbraja

* here is the lesson you are trying to learn 
Once again.......
** The answer is yes. you know it is. lisen to your self and do it ... stop being silly.
and yes.. Im talking to you.
-------------------------------------------------
Peace 
Braja


----------



## ~jerox~

just work very hard for what i need and want. nothing comes easy in life. 
i dun need many many friends. i just need a handful of really good friends. 
im still in love with my bf.


----------



## Angelight

i have learned that :
"life will always push you to your limits, and that little bit farther too, just to show you that you really dont have any. You think you cant take it any more, youre just about to break, but if you push on just that tiny little bit itll all get easier. Its how life always works."
^ By Harrasser, a very wise wise friend


----------



## Web

I've learned that:
again and again, just how flaky internet people can be.
the only person I can really depend on is myself.
porn gets more interesting the older I get.
I can live without women.
people aren't quite as fucked up as I've thought in the past... most of them that I've met are pretty decent.


----------



## xena

since i've spent the better part of the past year being single, i've learned that i needed to just 'date myself' for a while and find out more about ME.  since i was 15, i've been in pointless relationship after pointless relationship, never giving myself a break to regroup and find out what I really wanted.  nearly a year ago, i finally gave myself the chance to get rid of the drama and find out more about myself... and i feel so much better.
by the way... i've had enough of being single and i'm lookin' for some lovin'


----------



## Web

> Originally posted by xena:
> *by the way... i've had enough of being single and i'm lookin' for some lovin'   *
> Hey babe, how _you_ doin'?


----------



## Only In Dreams

*I leaned something about who my friends are and what a good friendship is supposed to be like.


----------



## ladylizzard

That theres ALWAYS room for improvement and its cool to be me
[ 02 November 2002: Message edited by: ladylizzard ]


----------



## randycaver

-you can't always rely on your parents..or your friends. 
-a positive outlook on life is the ONLY outlook on life
-finding a meaning for it (life) is the key to happiness and a sense of fulfillment


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

^ima agree with everything randycaver said. except the relying on your parents thing, kuz my moms always there for me no matter what.
other things ive learned:
*to laugh when people who are incapable of stringing together a full and/or comprehensible sentence in attempts of insulting you.
*school is fun, and CNN is a good way to spend a day
*not to hold grudges
*not to make a judgement or unkind comment to someone towards them until you (at least!) know them.
*not to live in the past, but to learn from mistakes.
*the harder something is to deal with, the happier& stronger you are when you wake up and it is all over
*i am the only person who will ever make me happy. i am also the only person who can make me sad.


----------



## PixieGirl

So many things...........
1. face my fears and insecurities head on and deal with them as they appear, tomorrow will not be a better time.
2. unconditional love is better than any other, its definately more honest.
3. I need girlfriends, not just my boys.
4. people you meet on the internet can become real friends.
5.  self confidence/independnce, I am doing great on my own


----------



## killarava2day

*LOL* @ yer #1 Buzzy!  :D 
Me, I've learnt that feeling sad isn't all bad and that you can actually create positivity from negativity. While shit may hurt its ultimately worth it in the long run, what doesn't kill me only makes me stronger.
I've learnt to overcome some seriously deep-seated issues regarding comunication and my relationship's with people, I have also come to terms with my sense of self-esteem.
I have learned what it is to really love on a platonic level, to develop a relationship with the opposite sex that is deep, committed and true to one another that isn't rooted in sex.
And that practising love, respect and compassion to as many people as possible really can benefit your life in ways previously unimagined.
Life can be real scary, but goddamn if it ain't worth evry second (l)


----------



## DancinXTCangel

~To never assume that everyone I meet is a good person with my best interests at heart. Trust has to be earned.
~That there are some people who have done awful things to try to hurt me, but letting it affect me and getting upset is only letting them win.
~That it's not a good idea to stay up until 4 am.
~That my parents don't want to make my life miserable after all. The most important thing to them is my happiness. 
~To let loose and dance when I go out to clubs, even though I suck. I'm there to have fun, not to impress people.
~That I've never actually had a *real* boyfriend.
~That I want one.
~That I am a good person with a good heart, and people can try to tear me down, laugh at me, or take advantage of me, but they can NEVER take that away from me.


----------



## silverwheel

1 - Consciousness is not a constant, and may be rather fleeting for a myriad of reasons.  Value it, enjoy it.
2 - Remaining open to the entire spectrum of life and emotion is one of the most dangerous things a person can do.  It is also one of the bravest.
3 - We interact with different places in markedly different ways.  Investigate a few.
4 - Believe in intuition.  It can calm the endless parade of questions/doubts if you know how to listen to the barest instincts.  
5 - Surprises happen all the time.  Many of them are wonderful.
Last - You must be able to answer to yourself at the end of the day.
[ 09 November 2002: Message edited by: silverwheel ]


----------



## Crow

~ it is going to take a long time for me to become the person I would like to be
~ Life is a balance and in balance there is harmony
~ Money is evil
~ insurance is a necessary evil
~ you can have all the formal education in the world and if you lack the means of teaching a layman your trade, you're knowledge is lost.
~ I've learned to highly reguard the opinions of a selected few, you can't choose your family but you can choose your friends
~ Wars are fought with the minds of grumpy old men and the bodies of the youth
~ appreciate and uneventful day
~ when to be Patient
~ when to Listen
[ 09 November 2002: Message edited by: Crow ]


----------



## DazedAndConfused

PATIENCE...
And that everyone deserves a second chance, no matter how bad or evil you may firstly think they are


----------



## skywise

Extreme idealism coupled with optimism is often a sign of naieveness.  That basically sums up what I learned this year.
[ 11 November 2002: Message edited by: skywise ]


----------



## Strawberry_lovemuffin

^^^^
I'll second that one.  But I'll have to learn that lesson all over again next year 'cause I'll never stop being naiive and hopeful; it's part of what makes me me.   
I did learn the uselessness of diets, though.  I went on one earlier this year, put ON 2kg, went off it, lost it, stayed the same and am much happier and more fun to be around as a result.  
Also   ... a little embarrased by this one ... I learned how to have a proper (read: amazing) orgasm... it's only taken me - fuck - 10 years??


----------



## L O V E L I F E

> "I learned how to have a proper (read: amazing) orgasm... it's only taken me - fuck - 10 years??"
> Ten years?
> Shit, Miss Muffin - don't feel bad.
> I didn't start having orgasms till I was eleven.


----------



## sexyraver42069

there is one person that can change mood with just the look on his face


----------



## hate_the_game

don't fear love.  you're never to young for it.
drugs suck
you can't change your roots
don't trust girls.  
i hate being poor
nothing beats a good home cooked meal.
[ 17 November 2002: Message edited by: hate_the_game ]


----------



## bc

mmm....
've learned many a thing.
mostly about my priorities in life... florida was the most ridiculous series of events in my life, and now, more than a year past, i'm still feeling the reprocussions both financially and in terms of the restrictions now put on my way of life.
've learned how much i don't need to be doing drugs. as fun as they are, and as much as i like to tell myself that i've learned from my use, they clearly do not need to be a part of my life. drug use has only brought me hardships and problems which last much much longer than the high does.
've learned that eventually, given a long enough time line, everything comes back to you. if there's a consequence to an action, the only way to avoid it is to stop that action... unfortunately that can be easier said than done.
and i've learned to be very thankful for the friends who surround me who are there to catch me when i fall.
hmmm. toodles.
dags, i miss you and aly.
buzzy, hope you and chrissy are well.
 
bc


----------



## Dagny

^^^Hey you.  I miss you so much that I can't even attempt to tell you...  
Always be smiling sweetheart, you have the most amazing of smiles.  And call somebody, will ya?  We'll be a lot closer to you soon, and I'm only biding the time till I get to see you again.


----------



## dizcodancer

Money IS everything!


----------



## Ronin

I have discovered just how incredible my parents are, and how rare it is to have such a tight family.
Family is All


----------



## Butterfly_096

That my fiance is the more important to me than any thing else in this world.
That people who say "you don't have to have money to be happy" have obviously never been without.
Friendships are to often taken for granted, and can easily fade away.
To many people rush through the day.
Those people need to slow down and take time to enjoy life.
To many people assume, instead of checking for the facts.
That moving away from home was harder than I thought.
And that making mistakes is apart of living life.


----------



## smokin8balll420trip

I learned only one thing this year that's worth remembering.
NEVER TRUST ANYONE! They will rip you off, steal from you, lie to you, and maybe even kill you! NEVER NEVER NEVER TRUST ANYONE!


----------



## Blue Lava

That I want to spend the rest of my life with my partner.


----------



## Dakeva

1. That I can’t change the world... but I can change the way I see it
2. That a good fight followed by failure is a more meaningful experience then effortless success 
3. That just because someone doesn’t love you the way you want them to doesn’t mean that they don’t love you in the best way they can.
4. That there is nothing more valuable then hope and that nothing has as high a price as regret.
5. The value of simplicity
6. That I want to be a ‘good man’
7. That sometimes moving forward means leaving the past behind you.
8. That I’m not as bad as my worst days, and never as good as my best.
9. That honesty, integrity and hard work aren’t fragments of silly catch phases, they the cornerstones of good character.
10. That I am the sum of those I love.
[ 06 December 2002: Message edited by: Dakeva ]


----------



## Sweetpea

*That I'm free 
*That I should stay single if not be honest 
*That I shouldn't change for anyone but myself
*That Most things in life are humorous
*That when you blame someone else for things you're only moving back in maturity
*When in Rome...   
*That I don't have to compete
*Sometimes things just don't work out the way you want-to go with the flow
*Positive thinking has a huge impact on my outcome
*That I can change things I don't want to be a part of me
*Creating my very own environment is exactly what I need to do
*How much easier it will be to love a man once I'm completely settled within myself-more attention to him and less on me
*Honesty gives you freedom 
*That I want to be a teacher
*That I love to dance
*That I don't have many friends but also don't need many
*Self-Confidence is a sexy sexy thing


----------



## Lemon_Electric

I've learnt the obvious.......
that the sun will always rise and problems can always be dealt with, not matter how big!
Lemon*


----------



## DazedAndConfused

I've just learnt that I need new friends..
Not ones that hang out with me or talk to me only when it's convenient for them


----------



## Gronk

I walk, down the street.
There is a deep hole in the sidewalk.
I fall in.
I am lost...I am hopeless.
It isn't my fault.
It takes forever to find a way out.
I walk down the same street.
There is a deep hole in the sidewalk.
I pretend I don't see it.
I fall in again.
I can't believe I am in the same place.
But it isn't my fault.
It still takes a long time to get out.
I walk down the same street.
There is a deep hole in the sidewalk.
I see it is there.
I still fall in...it's a habit.
My eyes are open
I know where I am.
It is my fault.
I get out immediately.
I walk down the same street.
There is a deep hole in the sidewalk.
I walk around it.
I walk down another street.
__________________________________________________
I don't know who wrote this. But its my life every year.


----------



## carter_19

Kindness is contagious
You have to grow up at some point, even if its just for a little while
You can die at any time, so make the best of the time you have. (Lost 4 friends in 4 months)
The sun will always come up the next day


----------



## L O V E L I F E

In the past few moments, as I have read this thread, I have relearned that Dakeva is a wise young man.


----------



## Shimmering Tia

I have learned that people = shit.
nuff said.


----------



## Polly

I've learned...
1. Most people will treat you with the same respect you treat them, although some do not.  It is these unfortunate souls that need a big collective hug - for they are the ones who feel that they have been done wrong.  
2. Not to sweat the small things, and they're all small things.
3. Nothing is more beautiful and innocent than the eyes of an infant.
4. There is nothing more important than the struggle of coming to understand and love oneself. 
5. Most people are reluctant to break trust, and if there is no trust, there is none to break.


----------



## ShaDDoW

Dakeva, VERY nice list.
This past year has been a great learning experience for me. I've dealt with a lot of things that have either taught me a lesson, or shown me to learn from others mistakes. I'll try to highlight a few major points that I can think of at the moment (I'm sick. Damn medications have my head all cloudy.)
»Trust must be earned, not just handed out.
»It only takes one wrong decision to destroy all the hard work that has been put into something.
»You can't truly love someone until you learn to love yourself.
»Dreams can come true, but they don't just happen overnight.. It takes time, planning, hard work and disipline.
»Nobody knows better than mom and dad.
»Life isn't a race. It's better to work slowly towards your goals than try to race through life and end up leaving all your projects and tasks half completed.
»Honesty, self-love and compassion will bring happiness.
»Trust your instincts. But always remain cautious.
»Be independant. It's ok to have people around for help and support, but you must be able to work on your own to be strong.
»It's ok to assume things, but don't mistake an assumption for the presence of facts. Facts tell the truth. Assumptions can be right or wrong.
»Never forget your true friends. Some come and go, some will use you for all you've got. It's the true friends who are there through thick and thin that you've got to hold onto and give them back eveything they deserve.
»A "Thank you" can go a long way.
»Take advice with an open mind.
»Learn to say "No" when needed.
»Actions speak louder than words.
-ShaDDoW
[ 20 December 2002: Message edited by: ShaDDoW ]


----------



## Angelface

-Even after 3 years and breaking an engagement you can still love the person as a person
-I learned that I have a soul mate
-I learned it is tough to make it on my own
-I learned what true love is
-I learned the importance of family
-I learned that honesty conquers all and deceit only leads to failure and pain
-I learned that people can be extremely evil
-I learned that I love pepsi blue
-I learned how much i have to love
-I learned that life is not a cake walk
-I learned that laziness gets you no where
-I learned who my true friends are
-I learned how special and loved and talented I'm and that i have no reason to be down.
-I have learned more about my relationship with God
-I have learned that life is in actuality what you make of it. Preceive and be.


----------



## wendisoul

WHOOOO i have learned a LOT here are some excerpts:
- Going back to school is tough, but FUN
- Always take the opportunity to go somewhere other than where you live if you have time and money
- NEVER EVER take a relationship beyond friendship if you haven't talked about that with the person first
- Don't date professional athletes
- Smiling is fun, even when there isn't a reason to do it
- My parents will NEVER understand me
- God works in my life all the time, even when I am not paying attention.
- I have to love me before others will.
- I don't have to do HUGE thing to make a difference in the world... the little things count just as much.
- I will never go to a club that makes a point out of objectifying women to the point that no one is dancing... just looking at the girls. yuk
- Nature is my drug.
- Music is my drug.
- Interactions with others is my drug.
- I love my drugs.
- Watch out for pretty boys with angel eyes


----------



## Dagny

Nothing in the world gives you an excuse to give up one of your dreams.  Even if you have to rewrite some of the fine print, tweak some details, or even change the face of it, that dream should never be allowed to die.  Else why would we get to spend our whole lives reliving our childhood.


----------



## hydie

ive learnt everything, im at a wonderful stage in my life where everything has meaning, and im discovering truths behind many things in the world
ive learnt..the majority of what wendisoul stated hey, especially about loving yourself before others can love you
definitely the part about music being a, if not the best, drug


----------



## ShamanRemixed

> Originally posted by wendisoul:
> *- Nature is my drug.
> - Music is my drug.
> - Interactions with others is my drug.
> *
> The one drugs that won't turn on you


----------



## ShaDDoW

> Originally posted by ShamanRemixed:
> *
> The one drugs that won't turn on you*
> Those are three drugs.


----------



## Setarcos

I didn't even fall in love but I think I learned: 
- Every moment of life should be treasured. It is finite and your conciosness will be gone, if you can really live life with passion you are made. This is also one of the hardest things to do. 
- Falling in love will do the above, make every moment intense. 
- Unrequited love is a possibility, and one of the worst possibilities in the world. But it may be good for your productivity (if you allow it to be)
- Requited love would be amazing 
- Some emotions have no respect for your ability to reason beyond them    
- Flirting requires mystery, and a certain amount of canniness, laying everything out on the table early on is stupid
- You should always try and give your mind something productive to do/fall back on 
- My friends contribute more to my happiness than any other single factor these days.
- TV is the biggest waste of time of all (with exceptions)
- Always be honest about who you are. You have no chance of self-confidence if you do not do this.
- Being a stoner is a helluva a lot of fun but costs a lot of money
[ 22 December 2002: Message edited by: Setarcos ]


----------



## Noodle

I am mortal.


----------



## fizzygirl

That I am the person that tends to make plans for everything, and get somewhat anal if these plans aren't the ones that are chosen, and that my friends and family have learned this--and it really freaks them out and confuses them when I decide that I don't want to live everything by such structuring anymore.
Also, the beginnings of any romantic relationship work so much better for me when I am able to put aside the thought that there might be some future there, and just treat the person as my friend.


----------



## Beagle

hmm was this post hard to reply to for anyone else? lol.
-  Things always work out.
-  Me and my mom have really developed a great relationship.
-  I trust and go out of my way for people way too much.  This is something that'll stop next year for damn sure.
-  Give people a chance, regardless of what their reputation is.
-  Be nice.
(just thought of something else as I reviewed this post as I get ready to leave)
-  I have learned that simply realizing your faults will not make them disappear.  In order to change something about yourself, you have to make a consistent conscience effort to make it happen.  I know this is easier said than done.
-poste
[ 24 December 2002: Message edited by: Beagle ]


----------



## Nik137

I finally realized that problems will not go away till you deal with them.  took me 19 years to figure that shit out.  amazing.


----------



## trancegirly

What have I learned?  Don't be selfish!!  Not everything revolves around me-although I am a caring and compassionate person I have fault areas.  My friends have pointed this out to me and I have made noticable changes for it. Exp: don't expect friends to pay for me-pay for them and do it evenly. 
If something happens in me life that I didn't like accept it and go on.  Don't blame it on others or else I will be unhappy.  If I am not happy with myself do things to make myself happy.Everything happens for a reason. Try to find pleasure in all that I do


----------



## doofqueen

never look in the mirror while on an acid trip, u will have self esteem issues 4 weeks 
*cries*
hehe


----------



## Sweetpea

If you open a door and see things spinning around in there Close it fast and *run *


----------



## Dagny

Life isn't about wanting.
It's about _*doing*_.


----------



## Absarka

I have learned that my boss can lip read at a distance of 30 meters!


----------



## djwhirlpool

-bad things can happen to me, i am not immortal
-love can be where you least expect it
-true friendship will never die
-my parents love isn't as true as i though


----------



## Istigeit

Know who your true friends are and remember they were there before the trendies arrived.


----------



## alice dee

fire bad!


----------



## buzzy

saving your money is actually a good idea because you never know whats around the corner.


----------



## corruptor97

Save your money.
Becareful about who you let know where you live.
Don't think that there you are smarter than everyone else around you (thinking that nothing bad will happen to you)
No matter how much a female says she loves don't always take it to heart (I really should have listened to myself on this one)
All of these things where in the back of my mind, but I did not care to follow them.  I had my own apartment, was able to keep up with my bills, had extra money coming in   , but when I did not follow these things my I hit rock bottom, one of my apartments got broken into my guns, electronics, and other things were taken, so I moved to another apartment, and I met or or so thought I met the women of my dreams, that took a wrong turn, and made me turn my back on some of my friends and later that ended up making my give up my apartment, roommates moved out, my girl left me for one of my friends, I ended up wrecking my truck (which I got 6/2002 brand new off the dodge lot in 8/2002)  I ended up moving back home with the parents.  After all of this I have learned my lesson, and will do my best not to let this happen again.  Things are starting to look better now that I have started to listen to myself. Got damn it was a bad year


----------



## titania

that bad things will happen...but will eventually come right.
That having love in my life is really important
That i need people
That the friends that i've met through BL have become some of the best friends i've had and that they are all really special
That my family is amazing
That seuss is the most amazing person i have ever met!
[ 22 January 2003: Message edited by: titania ]


----------



## justin sane

in the last year (last week or two actually)
i learnt how to make a gravity bong


----------



## bisKi

Learnt in the last year and recently -
* Friendship is a very fragile thing - once the trust is broken it's very difficult to regain that trust. And *never ever* talk to a friend while you're sober and they're not quite - because then you'll be burdened by what you've confided in them and what they've told you ~ simply put you'll remember what they promised, while they get away easy with remembering nothing.
* Whatever the reason given for something that happened, if your concerns are voiced and still not given a thought - it's not worth the effort.


----------



## PsychoKitten

I’ve learnt 
That people really worth your time, effort and love are few and far between. It's a cycle tho, you love, get hurt, you care, get hurt, you trust, get hurt, but you don't stop. I often say that I’d love to be cold, to find some way to harden my heart, but in truth I don’t, this is life, you've got to feel it not just breeze through it encapsulated by your own fears.
That what I need and what I want are very different things and sometimes what I want is difficult to obtain but what I need is always there.
That love comes in all shapes and forms and the idealistic existence we dream of from childhood exists within our reality, we’re just not open enough to see it.
That you can should spend each day with your feet firmly planted on the ground, yet still allow for time with you head in the clouds.
Not to fear my gifts, although at times they may seem to be a curse, I’m gifted thus for a reason and it’d be a crime to ignore it.
And that \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/


----------



## Dean1

I've learned more and more to go further into myself to change outside, to look within deeper and deeper and change my mind and my thinking every single moment of the day .. 
That's all I've learned and all I hope to continue learning!


----------



## ikarus

- If you're going to be spending the night in a jail holding cell try to get into a cell by yourself because then you'll have your own roll of toilet paper to use a pillow when you sleep
- It's time to stop driving when you find yourself stumbling back into the conscious world after you head droops down and smacks the steering wheel
- Don't worry about your parents expectations, even if not meeting them makes them cry, piss, and moan. At some point you have to tell them to fuck off and let you make your own mistakes.
- Don't let boys beat up girls
- Well, unless she really deserves what's coming to her


----------



## middle finger

I have learned that the most important thing in life is to be happy. I realised that it is pointless being upset or depressed, might as well do whatever makes me happy.


----------



## Isolde

Wow, some of those lessons learned were really inspiring. I certainly had a banner year for drama, chaos, and growing up in general. This is the most important thing that I learned:
*There is no "good" and no "bad", there is only experience. We must garner all that we can from it.
Also:
*You KNOW whether or not you love someone.
*My problems will always diminish in size when compared to the awe of Nature.
*Nothing beats going with your gut. Over-analyzing can be detrimental.
*People don't notice my imperfections as much as I do.


----------



## randycaver

-i will never be happy with my career choicecs
-often, i can only rely on myself for stability


----------



## buzzy

I got a few more:
1. Keep copys of all paper work, especially probation forms. so you can't be questioned on them afterwards.
2. Don't lend money to people. Often you won't get it back.
3. Don't let anyone ever make you feel bad or guilt trip you.
4. Be wise with your money and save it for that rainy day.  The rainy day will come.
5. Network. Be good to people you work with especially your bosses, and they will help you in the future.
6. (Probably should be #1) Be Assertive. You won't get anywhere or anything if you are not assertive.


----------



## olyandy

friends are cool
life sucks
life is ok
life is great


----------



## BaiBee_Guhl

> Originally posted by DancinXTCangel:
> *~To never assume that everyone I meet is a good person with my best interests at heart. Trust has to be earned.*
> I second that!
> Also:
> ~Don't have too many expectations.
> ~Keep promises.
> ~Sometimes you have to let go no matter how hard it seems.
> ~Never stop smiling, its amazing what it does to you and every1 around you.
> ~Theres nothing wrong with being single.
> ~Get sleep while you can cuz you'll miss it when you can't!
> ~My friends really are my 'family'.
> ~One of the most important things I'm lookin' for in a boyfriend is maturity.
> ~Forever may not really be forever.
> ~That I want to be a organ donor. (btw, I am now)
> ~Don't let people push you around.
> ~Pretending to be someone you're not to fit in will not make you feel like you fit in.
> ~"We walk by faith, not by sight" *and it doesn't have to apply to spirituality cuz thats not how I'm looking at it
> ~New experiences and new people are the whole point of living.
> ~"The measure of a man's real character is what he would do if he knew he would never be found out." -Lord Macaulay
> ~Just because you're not *in* love with someone doesn't mean you don't love them.
> ~Always be there for people, and hopefully they'll be there for you.
> ~Don't hide your feelings. Always let others know where you stand. -fortune cookie
> All in all my number one would be:
> *~No-one ever promised you tomorrow.~*


----------



## Web

*People never listen to my advice, even when I'm right (which is most of the time)
*Don't make the decision to trip after getting drunk
*Working in the construction trade during the winter sucks big floppy donkey dick
*It's 10x easier to scratch a CDR
*Roadtrips are greatness
*The NE Bluelighters are fawkin awesome
*Never go to another SOE party


----------



## Sweetpea

again, environment affects who you are/become


----------



## PixieGirl

*I need people around me to be happy
*When you are told one thing over and over, you actually believe it even when you thought you never could.
*Silence can be both good and bad, some of us need to learn when it is ok to be quiet and others need to know when its not ok.
*Work can be fun and rewarding


----------



## Sweetpea

Variety is more than important in practically everything in life and a key to happiness for me.
That I want someone to completely know me
That suffering pays off most of the time


----------



## buzzy

It will work out in the end...


----------



## Dagny

^^^ Absolutely, my friend.  We will always be sure of that.


----------



## Candy Flipin

I think the greatest 2 things i have learned to date (also this past year) is:
the more i strive for knowledge, the more knowledge i do not have. 
and the reason for my bieng here is not to help myself out, but to help my fellow man out.
I also discovered the meaning of life, but i forgot it once the peyote wore off.


----------



## AmorRoark

Listen to yourself.. first and foremost.


----------



## Sweetpea

I've learned the importance and meaning of Mind Body and Spirit. They function together, to reach your full potential mind body and spirit have to be working together. It's just like a machine one part is no more important than the other it's the outcome of all 3. 

I've learned that if you are powerful on the inside in any way,  you should reach out. You are inspiring. 

I've learned that in order to have a loving relationship you have to be able to see eye to eye. If you aren't on the same mental level as someone else, you don't understand some of the things they say, some of their actions, reactions, opinions (etc) Most of the time people fill in the blanks themselves of  what they don't understand someone,  They project what it might be, could be.

I've learned that people who have experienced Pain are prone to learn Empathy. Empathy is a huge part of love. 

I've learned that when you stop worrying what someone else thinks of you, your communication with the person is a lot stronger and you relax.

I've learned that when you stop talking about , judging, assuming, and labeling people you you could care less if someone else has a problem with you. You also find yourself surrounded with more friends .

I've learned that a true genuine person ranks above all other human qualities in my book.


----------



## PixieGirl

Truth has been spoken.

I have learned that girlfriends are hard to find but when you find the right ones you don't know how you ever lived without them.

I have learned that I cannot please everyone all the time, and instead of trying to fix everyones problems, you should worry about your own because if you don't there will be a time when you reach a point of no return.  Then there is nothing you can do but move on and look for the better road.

I have learned that loving someone doesn't ever have to end but you have to let that love go when it is time, holding onto it will only hurt you in the end.  Love is too special for you to hold onto, it must be set free for all to enjoy.

I have learned the importance of courtesy and respect, you never know when you may need a favor from someone....and it sure helps when that person is willing to help you because you have done them no wrong.


----------



## Raz

In the last 12 months, I've learned...

...that overcoming your demons once doesn't mean you've overcome them forever.
...that things can always get worse.
...that I do have a positive impact on the people around me beyond entertainment (I still need to remind myself of this one every now and then)
...never EVER to forget that people love me 
...that I've been running away from relationships for the last 3 years, but that's changing now that I've recognised it...
...that I still miss my mum so much it hurts, and that I always will.
...that I need to jump into something new feet-first to prove once and for all to myself that I can make it without having safety nets.
...that I'm not as alone in the world as I once thought I was...
...that I LOVE dancing.  
...and the big one, that things can always get better.  

Lots of love to any of y'all who have played a part in any of the above,

Raz


----------



## FoxyKel

*nudges Raz and whispers* _"and that you love FoxyKel!"_


----------



## Raz

^^^Oh yeah, and that I love FoxyKel...the pure love of a homosexual untainted by any physical ickiness....


----------



## shortie

this year?  this could be a long list..... i'll try to be short and sweet.
-roomies are bad
-having a job is good
-SOME drugs are bad
-my parents still love me
-things can only get better
-save money
-do not go to the bar every night, you wont miss much
-daytime is good
-sleep at night is good
-friends who are still here now are true friends
-watch out for yourself, no one else can do it for you


----------



## *LittlePrincess*

* No matter how bad things get, it has to get better 
* Being pregnant really is harder than I ever thought it would be
* No matter how hard you try, you can't help everyone
* Those you do try and help usually take advantage of you in the worst way
* Some men really really really suck!
* Good friends are harder to come by the older I get
* People are too often *not* what they appear to be
* BL is always here when you need it  
* As many mistakes as I have made in life, I can still fix things and have been working hard at it!


~LP


----------



## fadetobliss

(took some ayahuasca earlier, sorry if i ramble)

* doing one kind act WILL effect someone... waiting five seconds to hold that door for that old lady or family will start a cycle of kindness that will be continued on to that individual, and hopefully be spread on to another individual.
*relationships with friends/family/companion are always more valuable than ANY material possession and/or substance. simple... but i used to be ignorant.
*if you put your mind into it, it is possible, it is better to attempt than to hesitate. hesitation and anxiety cause nothing but stress. you either jump in the freezing cold pool or you don't. 2 way street, nothing more, nothing less. 
* whenever you are somewhere and not having a "good time" it is because of you and your attitude. its all about the subtelties (sp), 

*life is not all about seeking the next immediate pleasure, many people that surround my daily life are fiends in their continous search for the next pleasure. its quite sickening really. i love pleasure just as much as the next guy, but its not what life is all about.

* fuck it we only live once, why not take that risk? most of our hesitation could be solved if we just DID the action instead of sitting around pondering it. life is about experiencing.

*not really sure what love is, but ive had some sample of it and it seemed to make everything come alive.. kind of like when your driving down a road with trees  surrounding the sky ( except for sunlight peeking in) while listening to your favorite song with the windows down.

*i dont believe in god persay, but i also dont argue the fact that there COULD be something more out there. not a single human being has the knowledge to predict whats after this.

*music is the best way of expressing emotions... listening.. playing.. dancing... jammin with friends puts me in a stage of utter bliss. it heals the soul.

*judging anyone is bullshit, everyone has faults and anxiety. final. 

* its easy to tell what someone is feeling by simply looking in their eyes and absorbing their emotion.
 *i was happier on top of that mountain with the wind roaring on me from all directions as well as a cold drizzle, than ive ever been on any drug.
i'm really going off here so ill stop now ;o


----------



## raver__dave

dont trust anybody... and most importantly not yourself. if you let yourself down you have to point the finger in the mirror.


----------



## FoxyKel

_Originally posted by raver__dave _
*dont trust anybody...  * 

I keep learning this one the hard way.... but once I've learned it, I forget it all over again until reality slaps me in the face with another harsh reminder.


----------

